# What type of Window Sticker do you want ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Right the choice is only of two type, i narrowed it down to make it easier:-

Its either Rectangular 229mm x 76mm, or Circular 90mm Diameter.

Both are the static cling type so are removeable and can be interchangeable between vehicles


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Evenin' Dave,

Not wanting to be awkward, but can't we have both? 

I personally would like one on the front and one on the back of my van, so one of each would suit me to a tee. Perhaps you could sell them as a twin pack, one circular for the front and one rectangular for the back, postage should be about the same and maybe marginally more profit for your running costs? Just a thought, but i'll go with the majority.

pete


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Good idea Pete, but if it has to be one or the other I would choose round, except dont know how big they are cos can't find my tape and metric means nothing to me  I do try but it just won't stick in my mind. The only metric I can remember is 'two and half pounds of jam is about a kilogram' always assumed honey was the same cos I don't buy jam that much :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Peejay, yes that would be the ideal, problem is the initial outlook would then be way over £1500, way beyond what i want to spend !!!
its a slight risk as is, I need to buy in enough to cope with initial demand and any near future ongoing orders, but not leave myself with loads of stickers  I went for 500 as is as i thought that is only 10% and a lot of the regulars such as yourself will want 1-2, and maybe some of the others dipping in etc, leaving me with around the 200 mark for ongoing ones. None of the suppliers will send them to 5 different addresses either, so i am having to get the sent from supplier to a friends in the UK, who will then split them 5 ways and repost them on with envelopes and stamps to each volunteer, so its all extra cost 

We can certainly look at purchasing whichever type isn't chosen initially in the future if they sell well, and i'm not left with a huge pile of unsold stickers 

Helen, the circular ones work out slightly bigger i think than a tax disc, whereas the rectangular ones are around 9" X 3"s (waits for comment from Pusser)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

I recon' that a 9" x 3" MHF coloured sticker stuck in the top centre or bottom center of the windscreen would allow us to identify each other even in that fleeting moment when we pass on the road. This would certainly add a bit of extra enjoyment to the "wave" and after seeing a fellow MHF member on the road we would be able to come onto the forum and post in the "was that you?" section.

My vote is for the 9" x 3" but I will happily display whatever the vote decides.

Mike


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Circular here please


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I'll go for the 9 inch one. It's a macho thing. I too Helen get stuck with millypedes. I'm all right with weight and longer than a yard but anything under that I can not see it in my minds eye.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Why cant we have a sticky one, and put it on our MIRRORS! you can see them from the other side of the road, mirrors that its, and if its got something stuck on it , bettecha it would be a mhf cos nobody else had done it yet, and im going to patent use of the backside of mirrors, ok OK!!!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Good thinking Raine

Mike


----------



## r3gdl (May 10, 2005)

Trouble is Raine, they'll probably be orange in colour and then every one will think the're indicators !!! - then where would we be !!!.

I like the idea of a 9 incher myself - and I'd probably have 2, 1 for the back window and 1 for the front screen.

Don


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Am I missing something? Presumably the design is different between the two, and the rectangular one on:
http://motorhomefacts.makemymegastore.com/designs.asp?Parent=0
is a different aspect ratio.

Maybe I'm a fusspot, but depending on the different designs, I might prefer one to t'other!

Dave


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Rectangular one for me. Plenty of room front and back, could also put one in the back of the car just to confuse everyone! heh, heh :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I'd prefer round as most are rectangular so I think round would stick out better.

Raine you could always glue it to the mirror back. :?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Rectangular 229mm x 76mm, for me Dave.

Homer.........Rob


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well it looks like double the amount of people want the circular compared to rectangular so looks like thats the winner, sorry to all the people who wanted rectangular ones as a preference, but once the circular ones are sold, i will def look to purchasing some rectangular ones as well


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

nukeadmin said:


> .......sorry to all the people who wanted rectangular ones as a preference, but once the circular ones are sold, i will def look to purchasing some rectangular ones as well


That's okay, we can always trim the curvy bits off to make it square! :wink:


----------

